# sabiki rod?



## DCorb (May 30, 2009)

hey ,can anyone build a sabiki rod for me,or know where I can get a blank to build one?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

bait rods are easy and not too costly


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use one of those little snoopy poles that they handed out to the kids on a Kid's Fishing thing on the old Three Mile Bridge Fishing Pier. A long time ago.



I keep it stored in a piece of PVC to keep those little hooks from piercing my bod. 



BTW; I have tried using the ones that wind the Sabiki up inside the rod and wasn't particularly impressed with them.



Others swear by them; others swear at them. JMHO C2


----------

